# 1930's inner tube



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I came across some old school slingshot rubber today. Still has a little stretch. Tire and tubes were on the truck pictured.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you gonna band it up? You're a bigger man than me, bro! LOL

That is a cool, truck, by the way!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a really cool truck.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Amazing stuff!

The Firestone label is as clear as can be!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice find Mike. Soak a piece in some vinyl protectorant like 404,Armoralletc. May bring it back a bit. I still see the Firestone label!


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

What a great find


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My dad always talked about that rubber. Supposed to be really something


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Back when I was in the Navy we used vinegar to rejuvenate "O" rings that had been used and needed to be reused in assembly. We used Oil of Wintergreen to free rusty nuts on equipment.


----------

